# CSO Marianos



## obllocks (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi all, I am trying to find out who the registered owners were for the CSO Marianos (official no. 723187) for the last four years of her life as the Marianos (before being sold to Mermaid and being renamed Mernmaid Comander) Can anybody help or point me in the right direction please
Thanks 
O


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Go to the following and all info about her you can find

http://www.coastlinemaritime.com/vessel-b.php


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Look at this thread on this site too

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=7737

Cheers
joller6


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Info*

Dont know if this is of any use but anyway here it is

Cal Dive International Inc. has chartered the CSO Marianos (3,200-dwt dynamically-positioned dive-support vessel built in 1987) from its owner and operator, Coflexip Stena Offshore. The vessel will arrive in the Gulf of Mexico in early October after addition of a moonpool and saturation diving system to support 16 divers at three depth levels. A surface dive system will also be added. The CSO Marianos is 90.5 meters/297 feet long with a beam or 18 meter/59 feet and a deck capacity of 750 tons. There are accomodations for 76 people and two cranes (one of which is 60-ton capacity). It can operate at 12 knots. The CSO Marianos is now off eastern Canada, where it will work until mid-September.

Cheers
joller


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Last bit of info

DSV CSO Marianos (Blt.1987 – 12060 BHP) has been sold to Mermaid Thailand on private terms with delivery scheduled for August. The vessel is likely to relocate to the Far East.

Joller6


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Try the World Ship Society. They may be able to help.


----------



## JohnMac068 (Aug 9, 2005)

gdynia said:


> Go to the following and all info about her you can find
> 
> http://www.coastlinemaritime.com/vessel-b.php


The Coastline site mentions that the Marianos held the record for the deepest commercial dive, 450 metres in 1988. I don't remember hearing about this before, is there anyone out there who recalls it, and the details etc. Particularly interested in where it was carried out, the breathing gas mix used, and any other info.


----------

